
It's Hard Out There for a Family with a $400K Income - shawndumas
http://chicagoist.com/2014/09/11/wall_street_journal_plutocratic_dis.php
======
byoung2
_If you 're stressing out about making ends meet on a paltry salary in the
mid-five figures_

It's all relative. Someone out there (in, say, a developing country or even
Mississippi) might be aspiring to that mid-five figures, puzzled that people
can't survive on $50,000.

